# Altolamprologus Calv/Comp Profs - I have a few questions



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys, my name is Chris and I am new here. I'm not new to keeping African Cichlids, but I am new to keeping them beyond the "casual" hobbyist. Recently I started setting up equipment to keep and raise up some breeding stock. I prefer Aulonocara ssp but found I really have a desire to work with the Alto's as well. Something about a swimming mohawk that does it for me 

Anyhow, I purchased a group of Alto (listed below) and was wondering if it would be OK to keep each group of three set up in a 10g with 20g capacity sponge filters. I originally intended to use this as a temp grow-out until I get my 30-40g breeder tanks in. Do you think it will be an issue keeping 3 1.5-2" Alto's in a 10g for a month or two?

Altolamprologus calvus black ink fin (1.5 inches)

Altolamprologus calvus white Chaitika (1.5 inches)

Altolamprologus compressiceps gold head (1.5 inches)

Altolamprologus calvus yellow (2 inches)

Also, for S&G here is a photo of my 14" Fly River. He lives in a 300g tank + 70g sump with some of my other Africans.

H/D Compressiceps
Aulonocara "Bloods"
Auratus
Livingstonii
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi
Cobalt Blue










Thanks in advance!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

A month or two might work out. They grow very slowly, but can be aggressive quite young. I think it's worth a shot, assuming you'll keep up with the water quality (weekly water changes of 30% or more are often good for alto growth). However, it would be a really good idea to have a "time out" tank- a spare set up for aggressive or injured fish.

And, a question for you- why three of each? Altos take so long to grow out that it often pays to start with a larger group if you intend to breed them. I suggest at least 5 of each type once you get your larger tanks going.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

15 altolamp juvies????

I'd put them all in a 20 gallon tank until you get your bigger breeder tanks going (short term). I think, at that size, the more you put in a smaller space the better chance you have to avoid fatal aggression. Too many targets for any one fish to get picked on too bad.

I use the same philosphy only with more juvies in a 55 gallon tank. Give them plenty of structure so everyone can claim some spot and not always be seeing each other.

I probably have three 300+ in a 55 at one time and I don't lose any fish.









Best wishes :thumb:

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool turtle opcorn:


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. I kept the numbers low so that I can work unrelated animals into the groups.

Razzo, you have pm


----------



## Shane Wellito (Dec 21, 2010)

When i got these fish didn't realize they needed constant water changes, i'm on my thrird trial with my batch.


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I had a great weekend locally finding some bigger tanks. I now have a 45 breeder for my Aulonocara ssp Firefish group, and two 29's one for my Aulonocara Baenschi trio and the other will be for my growout of the Alto's.

I have 30 fish I'll pickup on Friday and I'm stoked! :thumb:

and cause I know you are slightly curious...

Altolamprologus Calvus Black ink fin - raising for breeders

Altolamprologus Calvus White Chaitika - raising for breeders

Altolamprologus Compressiceps Gold head - raising for breeders

Altolamprologus Calvus Yellow - raising for breeders

Dimidiochromis Compressiceps - Large male to go with three girls in the 370

Sciaenochromis Fryeri albino electric blue White Knight - Display tank

Aulonocara Dragon Blood German Line (aka Firefish) - raising for breeders

Aulonocara Baenschi Benga yellow - breeders

Aulonocara Maylandi sulferhead - raising for breeders

Aulonocara Sunset albino - raising for breeders

Aulonocara Sunshine yellow - raising for breeders


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Once you mix these fish together as juveniles you won't reliably be able to tell many of them apart. I would highly advise against mixing the Altolamprologus together, or many of the Aulonocara.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Once you mix these fish together as juveniles you won't reliably be able to tell many of them apart. I would highly advise against mixing the Altolamprologus together, or many of the Aulonocara.


_Exactly _what I was thinking.


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Definitely won't be mixing the Aulonocara, because of the females looking the same. However (correct me if needed) when the 4 types of Alto I have listed mature they will be easy to tell apart. White, black, yellow, and a. Comp.....unable to differentiate, seriously?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

You betcha- white and black especially. The comps, not so much of a problem, but the yellow calvus can look like whites, and vice versa. Here's a pair of adults I had- you tell me if they were white, yellow or black:










How bout this one:









And this one:


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

:lol: back to the drawing board. Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've kept all three types of calvus, raised their fry. I've had nearly black yellow calvus... I've had light black calvus... you *might* be able to tell them apart, but I certainly wouldn't want to have to try it. I guarantee you could easily confuse people with some...


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> I've kept all three types of calvus, raised their fry. I've had nearly black yellow calvus... I've had light black calvus... you *might* be able to tell them apart, but I certainly wouldn't want to have to try it. I guarantee you could easily confuse people with some...


No worries, I'm heeding the advise :thumb:


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

triscuit said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Once you mix these fish together as juveniles you won't reliably be able to tell many of them apart. I would highly advise against mixing the Altolamprologus together, or many of the Aulonocara.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing when I first saw this thread. I've kept 1 type of comp and 1 type of Calvus together in the same tank before. Side by side they were easy to tell apart. Never ever would I put a group of white calvus and a group of black calvus in the same tank and think that I was going to be able to reliably tell them apart at a later date.


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks again for the help guys! I adjusted my order so that I only have two groups of alto coming in. This way I have tank space for them to be separate. Being a noob to those fish and misreading an above post I almost put all of them together.

Thanks for saying something!


----------

